
Show HN: hdoc alpha release – a modern documentation tool for C++ - hdoc
https://hdoc.io/
======
hdoc
The hdoc alpha release is now available on Linux and we're looking for
feedback from users. If you're interested in a better documentation tool for
C++, please consider trying out the alpha.

Thanks.

